# NIS problems internal NIS error

## the2k

Hi there,

I have been trying to set up NIS on two machines at the moment

the server is Fedora core 4 ip address 10.0.0.5

the client is Gentoo ip address 10.0.0.4

i thought i had set it up correctly and after several hours of tweaking and fiddling around i have finally got the client to bind with the server.

ypwhich returns 10.0.0.5 which is correct

however when i execute the command ypcat passwd.byname i'm getting the error

```
No such map passwd.byname. Reason: internal NIS error
```

yptest returns

```

Test 1: domainname 

Configured domainname is "melbourne57" 

Test 2: ypbind 

Used NIS server: 10.0.0.5 

Test 3: yp_match 

WARNING: Internal NIS error (Map passwd.byname, key nobody) 

Test 4: yp_first 

WARNING: Internal NIS error (Map passwd.byname) 

Test 5: yp_next 

-- skipped -- 

Test 6: yp_master 

WARNING: Internal NIS error (Map passwd.byname) 

Test 7: yp_order 

WARNING: Internal NIS error (Map passwd.byname) 

Test 8: yp_maplist 

WARNING: Internal NIS error 

Test 9: yp_all 

WARNING: Internal NIS error (Map passwd.byname) 6 tests failed
```

I have been looking for an answer on google and other places for a while now and can't come up with anything.

i'm quite sure that it's something that i have messed up or haven't configured correctly, i'm just at a bit of a loss as to what it is. apologies also if it turns out to be a problem with the fedora machine

thanks for any help that can be offered

Mike

----------

